# what's your thoughts......



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

on live streaming of goose hunts?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Im thinking that I dont understand the question.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Being able to watch someone goose hunt live on the net. Kinda like watching a concert or game live.

H2OfowlND


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont see the big deal, really no diffrent than recording a hunt and posting it at a later time. It will give all the guys that like to talk about hunting and give advice but not actualy hunt somthing to watch,(we all know there is ALOT of internet profeshionals here) and the guys that like to B!t(h somthing to B!t(h about.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If you can get up at 5 am to watch a hunt wouldnt you just go hunting instead?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> If you can get up at 5 am to watch a hunt wouldnt you just go hunting instead?


Not if you live in area of the country that doesnt have any birds at the time of the hunt.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my season is closed and we don't have snows, I would like to watch


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting point Kelly. And for those really wanting to learn, it would be a good opportunity to see stuff unedited...


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats the big thing UNEDITED. People are always asking alot of basic questions on here and it gives the opportunity to actually see how it is done. Not the clips of the action that only show the shooting and bloopers but the real live hunting and what it takes to do it yourself. I think it is better than having a tape for later on that you do not know what to expect and makes you feel like your in the field in anticipation. After you see enough videos you can mostly predict what is going to happen.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> If you can get up at 5 am to watch a hunt wouldnt you just go hunting instead?


Agreed.

If you sit and watch a live hunt while sitting in your armchair, you are just that an armchair hunter with too much time on your hands.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get up at 5 am to watch a hunt wouldnt you just go hunting instead?
> ...


So a guy down in Kansas is an armchair hunter for watching people hunt snow geese in North Dakota live on the internet??? Have you ever taken a step back to think about something from a different perspective - the majority of people watching the hunt are most likely living in a part of the country or world where they dont have the option of hunting snows this time of year. :roll:

Next time, before you make a blanket statement, think about the fact that people outside of your general area also use the internet. Gee-whiz. It will help to avoid you looking like a dumbazz in the future. :rollin:


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, No matter if you are in the heart of the migration or hours ahead or behind it, if people get up at 5am to watch 4 hours of hunting from their living room, they have more free time than I do, or are alot less motivated to enjoy the "real" outdoors
I guess I'd rather go fishing, chase some turkeys, or a 100 other real life activities that require me to actually go outside.

To each his own. but thanks for the insult


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Couldnt the same thing be said about anyone that watches hunting videos? I mean if you are going to sit in front of the TV for 2 hours watcching Fred Zink talk about blind placement you could actually be out doing something else, correct? Maybe it is like watching the biggest looser, instead of working out. oke: Anyway, I think it is a neat idea, but probably won't be up early watching it, hopefully it can be replayed somehow. I just would like to know how they did, as I was out chasing turkeys at the time.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I understand what you are getting at Big T, but I think the keyword Is "live streaming". If I ever watch a hunting video it will be at 10 at night, or during a rainy weekend. To wake up at dawn to watch a group of guys I've never met go on a "live" hunt seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> Well, No matter if you are in the heart of the migration or hours ahead or behind it, if people get up at 5am to watch 4 hours of hunting from their living room, they have more free time than I do, or are alot less motivated to enjoy the "real" outdoors
> I guess I'd rather go fishing, chase some turkeys, or a 100 other real life activities that require me to actually go outside.
> 
> To each his own. but thanks for the insult


Once again, you fail to realize that people live in other areas that will watch this. :down: You talk about getting up a 5 to watch the stream....I think shooting time is right around 6:30 central time that would be 8:30 on the west coast. A guy could roll out of bed anytime during the hunt and watch for a few minutes.

As far as the insult, you are welcome. Id give you another but it is just too easy.....


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> I understand what you are getting at Big T, but I think the keyword Is "live streaming". If I ever watch a hunting video it will be at 10 at night, or during a rainy weekend. To wake up at dawn to watch a group of guys I've never met go on a "live" hunt seems a bit silly to me.


So if it is raining where I am, is it then all right to watch the hunt?

When your'e up late at night slowly petting your gun and watching hunting videos, do you only watch videos with guys you know in them?

:eyeroll:


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Your probably right on the time (for what its worth)

I guess I have the same opinion of "live hunts" as I do of the spam emails I get all the time on how I can watch "hot chicks on live web cams" but I guess in both cases I'd prefer to be doing the real thing instead of sitting alone watching it on my computer at home. :wink:

But feel free to tune in if thats what your into.

just my opinion.

BTW, You need to read my post again "if" i ever watch a hunting video. I dont own any nor do I watch them. I dont really see the point. Especially when a majority are made by the same skull cap wearing clones with mediocre hunting ability who are trying to be "somebody" in the outdoors world, but thats another debate all together.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

So let me see if I understand, becuse I don't have snow geese in my area (ever), and the fact that it has rained for 40 days and 40 nights and all lakes, rivers and ponds are way to nasty to fish in, I don't hunt or have any interest in hunting Turkeys anymore. So that means I'm wasting my time to watch other people on an actuaal hunt. So if I go buy/rent a hunting video and watch an edited kill video what does that make me? I don't claim to be a great or professional hunter, so if someone is going to show me how they do it, whether live or on the internet, Hell yes I will get up a 5 am and watch


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

West coast would be 4:30.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All fishing/hunting streams will be archived in a video section from now on. So if you miss it you can catch it later.

Sorry but I didn't get this Saturday's saved...that was my bad. I didn't realize until after the fact, but I only had a couple days to put all the technology/equipment together.

Running the live cams is just another way to share the outdoors. No editing, just real hunting for both the good and the bad. I don't see how it's any different then any other outdoor videos other than it's just the whole hunt/fishing.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris,

How did you all end up doing?


----------

